# 45° Miter - what bit?



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

*Harrysin posted this on another thread:*













*What router bit was used? It looks like the sides above are 12mm thick but I want to create miter joints in 3/4" wood. Would this bit work:*












Freud 20-120 2-Inch Diameter 90-Degree V-Grooving Router Bit with 1/2-Inch Shank


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

RJM60 said:


> *Harrysin posted this on another thread:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



CMT make chamfer bits with cut lengths of 3/4 and 1'


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

Robert,
the router bit you suggest would work, but the picture shows a chamfer bit. Almost any 1/4 or 1/2 in shank 45° chamfer bit would cut material of 12 mm thickness. 19 mm thickness requires a bit with at least a 35 mm (1 3/8) cutting length. The advantage of the chamfer bit over the V groove bit is the bearing. The bearing can be made flush with the fence quite easily while the V groove bit is more difficult.


----------



## pal (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi Tom how about one of these
Freud 40-118 2-1/2" Diameter 45-Degree Chamfer Router Bit (1/2" Shank)

Regards
Harold


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

I tried searching miter bit and 45 degree bit and kept getting the lock miter. Never occured to me to try chamfer bit. Thanks everyone.

Just ordered this from MLCS: Chamfer bit #7681 1-3/8" CL


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

RJM60 said:


> *Harrysin posted this on another thread:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perhaps these photos will be of some help. the material in the shot you posted was 9mm MDF.


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks Harry. So I was off by 3mm. that means I was still 75% right .... 

Now I see the bearing but i probably still wouldn't have searched for a chamfer bit. I ordered the large MLCS chamver bit (2-15/32" dia).

Thanks.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

pal said:


> Hi Tom how about one of these
> Freud 40-118 2-1/2" Diameter 45-Degree Chamfer Router Bit (1/2" Shank)
> 
> Regards
> Harold


Hi Harold, I suspect Harry ha s already answered your question; yes it would work for 3/4 in (19 mm) thick stock. 

Regrds
Tom


----------

